# Logitech gaming software führt zu unerträglichen Lags



## MrZebra79 (16. Juli 2017)

*Logitech gaming software führt zu unerträglichen Lags*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab da ein Problem mit der Logitech gaming software, also der "Treiber"-Software für meine G610-Tastatur und meine G Pro Maus. Ich bekam kein einziges Game mehr zum Laufen, alles spielte sich im Bereich 5-15 fps ab. Ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass die LGS daran schuld ist. Nachdem ich das Programm geschlossen hatte, lief alles perfekt, z.B. Playerunknown´s battlegrounds -> von 10 fps mit tierischen Lags auf 110 fps. Das selbe bei Dayz oder anderen Games. Mein PC (naja bis auf die Graka) fit sein: 
I7 6700k leicht overclocked
Ausus ROG Maximuis VIII hero
32 Gig RAM
MSI GTX 970
Ich versteh nicht, warum eine Software, die mit gaming-Hardware verkauft wird den relativ starken Rechner so in die Knie zwingen kann. Ich hab sogar im Desktopbetrieb manchmal lags mit der Maus. Weiß da jemand einen Rat. Ich würde gern die features der Tastatur nutzen, aber ohne Software.....


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Logitech gaming software führt zu unerträglichen Lags*

Das ist meines Wissens nach nicht die LGS selbst, sondern die Applets die mit installiert werden und einfachmal dreist direkt aktiviert sind.

bspw. das Discord Applet, geh mal in die LGS rein, geh auf Optionen und mach nen Haken an "show game integration customation view" dann hast du unten die Auswahl für die Applets, geh auf die Discordapp und stopp sie. Danach gehst du in den LGS installationsordner ("X":\Program Files(x86)\Logitech Gaming Software) gehst in den Ordner für Arx Applets und löschst den kompletten Inhalt.

Seit Logitech diese Arx Control App direkt integriert hat kommt die Software inkl. dieser Bloatware frei Haus.
Bei mir fraß die Discordapp, allein 25% der CPU Auslastung, obwohl ich weder Discord nutze, noch jemals eingewillgt hab das die sich A.) installiert und B.)aktiviert und dauerhaft im Hintergrund läuft.
Auch total merkwürdig das eine App die eigentlich nichts tut 25% Auslastung erzeugt.


----------



## MrZebra79 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Logitech gaming software führt zu unerträglichen Lags*

Hey Danke Jeretxxo für die schnelle und ausführliche Antowort! Deine Maßnahmen haben funktioniert. Ein erster Test mit DayZ zeigt 144 fps! mit laufender LGS. Dieses Applet ist erstens totaler Schrott und zweitens völlig unnötig. Ich werd ne Beschwerde an Logitech schicken. 

Nachtrag: 
Nachdem das Problem gefixt war trat es erneut nach einigen Tagen auf. Ich weiß nicht, warum. Die Applets sind deinstalliert. Mich nervt das gewaltig.


----------



## MrZebra79 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Logitech gaming software führt zu unerträglichen Lags*

Ich muss den Thread nochmal aufwärmen. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Weiß jemand Rat?

VG


----------



## Wired (9. August 2017)

*AW: Logitech gaming software führt zu unerträglichen Lags*

Zur Grundkenntnis Die Gaming Software von Logitech kann gar keine Lags verursachen da Lags nichts mit der PC Hardware oder Software zu tun hat. Was Du hast sind *Ruckler*!

*Zum Problem selbst:* Hast die Software schon mal deinstalliert, neu installiert und getestet?


----------

